# A New Fellowship



## Gúthwinë (Jul 16, 2005)

This is a new fellowship but goes beyond Mt. Doom:
Post Your Character

Name:Brathorn

Race:Numenorean

Weapons: Longbow, and a claymore, A gold Tree is on the blade, and a few white knives, each on a thigh

Appearence: Red eyes only when mad, orinally green, silvery-white hair.

Specialties: A lynx friend and Bloodwrath, a dangerous move that kills all in his path

IC: Brathorn sat early at the council circle he knew in a few minutes this whole place would be engulfed in people. His claymore was out, while he oiled his sheath.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 17, 2005)

Let me just put my nose in for a little. Is this going to be like we replace the Nine with our own people? That might be fun if I'm correct! 

(I can edit this if it's in the way)


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 18, 2005)

Yea your right. Come on and join!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 18, 2005)

Let's try this...

Name: Dúlin

Race: Elf

Weapons/items: Long sword, plenty of knives (mostly hidden), elven bow and arrows, traveler's bag full of 'stuff'...

Appearance: Tall, strong, dark hair, golden eyes. Normally dresses in a dark cape and hood that covers ridding clothes and hides a fair face. 

IC: The shadowed form found it's way to one of the empty seats, it had been a long ride. Hidden eyes looked around, a covered head nodded at the other guest as gloved fingers played with the hilt of a jeweled knife. "Might there be a chance of drink for us travelers?"


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 20, 2005)

(( thats good))


Brathorn jumped at the sight of the person, he couldn't tell if it was a man or a woman. " Uhh theres some Brandy in the back, and some whiskey too." He gazed on the jeweled sword then looked to his claymore, it looked reglar but it was an elven blade. 
when it glowed blue he jumped " Why are orcs in Rivendell?!" like he said a orc's head appeared. He knew why it had come, the ring of power bounced from his neck....


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 20, 2005)

*Golden eyes glowed as the cool blade ran between long fingers.* "Perhaps I shall ask before I act this time. Why is that... thing... here?" *The voice was almost a hiss, smooth and low. A calm mind weighed the options. Where there more, or was it alone? And why in the name of Ilúvatar did it have that ring?*


----------



## Elendae (Jul 21, 2005)

*Ready or not.*

Name; Ashinin

Race; Mostly human.

Weapons; Broad Sword, throwing knives, and a few "special" skills.

Appearance; A gaunt figure with a mysterious aura about him. Covered in a grey, light cloak with a hood that always covers a drawn face with white eyes. 

IC; A dark form materializes silently from behind the orc. Reaching his hand out, he grasps the chain, snaps it off of the creature's neck, and takes the Ring into his hand. "Finally, the means of my revenge." Without looking at the two figures at the council circle, the stranger's voice was quiet yet heard by both. "Greetings to you both, I am Ashinin."


((By the way, your orc is still alive if you want him, only unconscious.))


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 21, 2005)

Ooc((nah you can kill him ))


Brathorn looked at Ashinin and smiled, "welcome to Rivendell Master Ashinin. We better look around to see if any more are around here." Brathorn drew his Elven claymore and went through the back. His mind was reeling.*Who is this Ashinin guy*Is he good or evil* As he thought there was an archer aimed at the council he saw him and shot the arrow, It hit him in Right in the shoulder and blood oozed out*I hope Elrond returns soon or one of these people are healers* He then took his sword to his other hand and sliced the orc across the neck. He then shouted out, " There are more!" He looked ahead at the council table "No..." A troll was there, " How in the name of the Valar, did a troll get in" He drew his bow the arrow still pierced his shoulder, he fired at the troll. It Shattered when it hit his skull. He Brandished his Claymore and ran towards him, "Elendil!" He hacked and slashed at the ugly thing, the huge Maul the troll had came crashing down, it missed him by inches. " I could use some help!" He yelled when the troll picked him up. He stabbed the troll's finger and fell down on his back. A group of elves with bows came in. " Fire!" He wheezed the arrows pierce the upper part of his hide but didn't do much. " Go find Ashinin and That other person and tell them I need help and fast..Oh no not again." The troll picked him up and swung the maul towards him, again it missed by inches." His Eyes then turned red, blood red. " Ahh! ELENDIL!" He swung the sword again and again on the creatures back, all of the sudden his Lynx came bounding up towards the beast. It bit him on the leg and black blood dripped down to the floor....


----------



## Elendae (Jul 21, 2005)

*After gazing upon the Ring of power and contemplating his own desires, he places the Ring into his pocket. Ashinin finally looks up when the human jumps up and asks Ashinin and the others to look for any more orcs around. Ashinin drew his sword and deftly dispatched the unconscious orc at his feet. He saw the human get struck by an arrow as more orcs rushed through the gate. With a slight grin, Ashinin walks toward the newly arrived orcs with sword half raised. As the first orc rushes him, Ashinin parries the attack and quickly separates the orc's head from his shoulders. After seeing the gruesome spectacle, the other orcs decide to attack a possibly easier target and begin to run towards the tall cloaked figure. "I hope that Goldie-eyes can stand up to a few orcs." Ashinin then heard the human's war-cry and the howls of a troll. "That can't be good." He followed the mixed sounds of the troll's grunting and the human yelling. Running into the battle, he sees the human hacking away at the troll and a lynx attached to the monster's leg. "Fire at his head!!" Ashinin yells at the group of archers. Rushing to the human he slashes at the underarm of the troll so that the human came crashing down to earth. "Get your cat and move behind the archers!" Ashinin yelled at the human.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 21, 2005)

*Eyes flashing, Dulin held a gleaming sword in one hand and a long knife in the other. As the orcs came closer the figure bent slightly in a crouch and waited. Only a few feet away the now headless bodies fell to the ground. Moving swiftly, other orcs soon found it hard to remember what they had been about to do. Blood gleamed on the blades and golden eyes glowed brighter then before. All to do now was take care of that troll. This Ashinin might have called me a better name, no, that could work. Was he even safe? Not that it mattered if he was fighting with them. But again thinking about the Ring... what had he meant by 'revenge'? Glancing to where the man was trying to get to his feet, the wound on his shoulder caught the light for a moment, that could be taken care of later.* "He said move back! Hurry!" *The voice had a strong tone to it, carrying well across the space. An arrow was strung and pulled back, then let to fly. It found it's mark in one of the troll's eyes, it stumbled back for a moment before a long scream of pain and hate came from the massive jaws. The arrows kept hitting the tough hide, only some piercing flesh.* "Bring it down!"


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 21, 2005)

When he fell from the troll he stumbled to get behind the archers, his eyes were red, orc heads were rolling everywhere. He saw a group of orcs coming from behind, " Keep firing...I'll take care of the orcs." He charged the orcs the first orc he slew was cut in half. He then heard the troll scream, an arrow had hit his other eye. It was falling backwards and fell with a thud. " Kill it!" Brathorn roared His longbow drew again, aimed at his mouth and let go the arrow pierced his mouth and weakened it a lot. Then everything was going hazy, " No..." Brathorn then knew, the arrow had been inserting poison since it hit him. He then fell to the ground with a thud, but not before slicing one last orc through the gut. The last thing he saw was his Lynx taking an arrow for him, " No..not Raja..."..


----------



## Elendae (Jul 21, 2005)

*Ashinin watched as the wounded human staggered behind the archers, after he saw that the human was out of the way, Ashinin yelled, "Cover your ears!!" After the archers had done so, Ashinin saw the human collapse soon followed by the lynx. ("Drat, poisoned arrows"). Seeing that the Elves all had covered their ears, Ashinin began to recite the words in his mind. ("The human should be okay in his current state"). Feeling the power flow through his body, Ashinin says aloud words of destruction, "_Gu kibum, ashi burzum agh gurum._" As the Black words echo about the area, the troll gives a last cry, and the remaining orcs fall to their knees in agony. After his work was done, Ashinin dropped to one knee in exhaustion and signaled the elven archers to finish off the crippled enemy force.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 21, 2005)

He saw in his mind Ashinin, As he ricited the words, He couldn't help but wonder what they meant, he knew he was slipping away...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 21, 2005)

"No! Not while I am here." *The voice had a odd tone to it, sounding final yet unsure. The elf hurried to the side of the wounded man, one cool hand resting on the fine cat.* "You must trust me, I can help you and your small friend only if you let me." *A gloved hand reached up to pull off the hood. A long, dark braid fell into view and a fair face could be seen clearly now.* "My name is Dulin, this might hurt..." *She pulled the arrow out and bringing a small vile out of her cape, emptied some of the contents into the wound. It bubbled for a moment before vanishing from sight. Next she looked to the lynx. The arrow had hit the poor thing in the shoulder. Carefully it was taken out and more of the vile was used. "You must rest a while, but you will both soon heal."


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 21, 2005)

When the man looked up he thought he saw an angel. " Who.. Ahh." A sting of pain, came through his body. Then there was peace. He closed his eyes and for the first time in days, he slept.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 22, 2005)

*Standing back up, Dulin takes time to look around and tend to some of the others that had been wounded. After a short while she finds her way to one of the benches to rest. The color of her eyes had faded to a simple gold and her white face had a calm look to it now.* "He will sleep for sometime now, only in part from the herbs." *Her eyes fell on Ashinin* "You seem to have a dark tong. Why have you come here Shadowed one?"


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 23, 2005)

When Brathorn opened his eyes, he jumped with his blade at ready. " Oh it is over. How long have I been out?" He turned to Dulin who was on the bench and then heard a call. " Hello? Anyone here?" He then started to run. " I think Elrond is back." He flew down the stairs and sure enough Elrond was there in the Entrance. " What happened here?" He spoke and Brathorn sat down, " Well orcs had invaded Imladris, for who knows what. They even brought a cave troll." He then told him the rest of the story. " Well I have some bad news. I didn't get anyone to come."..


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 23, 2005)

*Seeing that her questions must have gone unheard, she walks back to the counsel circle.* "No, I am here, but I found my own path to get here. Would it be wise to not give up hope of others coming? Perhaps their roods are far longer then yours was. But perhaps they can be caught up as we continue with our meeting. *She found the chair she had earlier and sat waiting.*


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 23, 2005)

Brathorn walked back to the circle and sat at his original seat. *Where did that Ashinin guy run off to?* He then decided to clean his sword before it stained with orc blood. He pulled out the sword and used his cloak to wipe away the blood.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 23, 2005)

"I hope your little companion is doing as well as you. It was good that the arrow only hit it's shoulder." *Once again the silver blade was flashing between her fingers, the dark hood having never been pulled back over her face.* "It would be a shame to lose such a beautiful creature."


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 23, 2005)

"Oh yes, He is a strong partner. He has a good fight in him. Raja!" Sure enough the Lynx came bounding in. " Well he's feeling better." Raja then began to lick his hand. " He has been my friend for a long time. I saved him from a group of Morgul orcs a time back." Raja then jumped onto a seat and layed down. " He can be gentle at..What is that?!" A gleam of silver blinded him. Brathorn got up and walked into the room. There Elrond sat with a beautiful sword. " Oh this is called Radaghast. You look like a person who would wield it. Here take it." Brathorn gently grabbed it and swung it expertly. " Uh.. would you um take this one?" He layed his old claymore in his hands and walked back out.


----------



## Elendae (Jul 23, 2005)

*Ashinin walked back into the circle as the human came back with a shining silver sword.* "Nice blade, I wonder why Elrond gave you that sword? Anyways, now that the immediate danger has been disposed of, shall we have some proper introductions?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 23, 2005)

'Perhaps that would be wise.' *Her golden eyes flashed as she stood to speak* 'Though, I can not tell any more then my name and occupation. You may call me Dulin. *She bowed slightly and a mischievous smile curved her lips* 'I am a wanderer and warrior, among other things. Healing and the use of herbs are some of the things I am gifted in, as you have seen. My past is of no matter now, so I shall not bother you with it, except to worn you that it would not be wise to cross me. Very few find my trust, and fewer still know all there is about me. I hope to play a part in ridding this land of the shadow of the Dark Lord, that is why I am here.' *She finished and looked at the faces of the two men, waiting to see who would be next*


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 24, 2005)

"Well, my name is Brathorn, and I am one of the last of the Dunedain Rangers. I have traveled across Middle Earth. I plan to rid Middle Earth of all evil. I travel mainly between Rivendell and Rohan. So don't get on my bad side. I am an expert in Mind-reading, My uncle was an elf and he taught me the basics. But I can't read and evil mind. Even if it sounds odd, that is what I do." He turned to Ashinin. " What is your story?"


----------



## Elendae (Jul 25, 2005)

"My story, hmm. As you know, my name is Ashinin. I come from Osgiliath, my parents were both based in Osgiliath, as a soldier and a healer. My mother was in labor when Osgiliath fell under attack, so many years ago, it was my time to be born. My father fell in battle under a ringwraith's blade, the same blade that stabbed my mother just before I was born. So as my mother transformed into a wraith, I was changed in a different way, I had Wraith 'blood' in my veins, yet was spared the lethal, direct stab. My mother died from the strain of childbirth and wraith poison. Yet I lived, now I search for ways to destroy the Ringwraith that obliterated my family."


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 26, 2005)

"Wow, that sounds harsh." Brathorn frowned as he spoke. " I never really knew my mother." He then pulled up his hood and fell silent.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 29, 2005)

That would be why I feel something is not... safe... about you. *Her voice was quiet but strong. Her eyes narrowed slightly as she looked at him.* Do you tell the truth? Sheryl your life has been haunted and sought after. I am sorry about your family. I hope you find peace on your path and may your sword find it's mark.


----------



## Elendae (Jul 30, 2005)

"It shall not be my sword that shall destroy my enemy, but another path shall open for my quest. Well Brathorn, you seem irritated at my past, do not let it disturb you. Unless you have a greater problem than just an annoyance?"


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 1, 2005)

"Well just as you, my parents were slain by the Witch-King himself. I was only 2 at the time, My uncle manage to smuggle me out of Osgiliath and to Lorien. I hate those Ringwraiths with all my soul....Anyway, Are us three gonna have to do something alone? None have come." He gave a deep sigh and slid deeper into his chair.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 1, 2005)

*A light laugh and smile touched her face. Poor man, she should not laugh, but it looked as though he was lost in confusing thoughts.* Perhaps, if we do continue, others may be pulled to join us in this. Do not let your heart be worried Brathorn, if it must be done... Should we leave behind the fate of our world and fade into shadows? For myself I think not. *Golden eyes flash as she paced the floor.*


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 1, 2005)

Elrond then came into the room. "You must go now, the time I fear is getting close to the end of Middle-Earth. Ashinin I want you to bear the Ring of Power, to Mt. Doom, but after that You must go beyond the boundaries of Middle-Earth, you might even see Earth Itself." Brathorn then stood up. " Well we better get going, unless any of you are unprepared." He then walked towards the Exit of Rivendell.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 1, 2005)

*A shiver ran down her spin at his words. She stood still and her face took on an haunted look.* Him?! Do you trust his word that much?! It is foolish to let anyone carry that thing, but why ask him?! He came from the shadows! Who is to say that he would not vanish into then just as swiftly?! *Her golden eyes flashed brightly now. Did he truly trust her less then this other? She would have to watch this closly.*


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 1, 2005)

Brathorn didn't like it either."What!?" He just then remembered it was Ashinin who was carrying the ring." Elrond, You have to be kidding." He shook his head and gave the ring to Ashinin. He then made a violent gesture that only Dulin saw. "Fine, then if somehow He gets hurt, Dulin carrys it."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 1, 2005)

*She bit her tongue and kept the thoughts to herself. Only her eyes narrowed to show her disapproval. If he becomes injured..? A long breath filled her lungs as she slowly nodded.* As you wish my lord.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 1, 2005)

Brathorn sat down next to her. "I don't mean I will hurt him, it's just if we get ambushed or whatever." He got up and reached his hand out to hers. " Do you trust me?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 1, 2005)

*hehe, sorry. I just got an Aladdin flashback! *

*She took her time to think this over. He watched her as he stood, hand still outstretched and eyes fixed on her face.* Trust? Perhaps I trust you more then some... *She stood and placed her hand on his.* But do not think you are anything special to me. A wander and warrior I am, not a simple girl. *Her words were a low warning though her eyes had started to calm.*


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 1, 2005)

"Yea I know." He helped her to her feet then spoke soft words to her. " That was the same thing my sister said. Well let's go." The three were right next to the exit. Brathorn went first and turned to the left and around a corner.


----------



## Elendae (Aug 2, 2005)

*Ashinin quickly moved up beside Dulin before she could move through the exit.* "Do not take me as evil, only as one who contains the essence of it." He said in a whisper.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 2, 2005)

*She look to see that Brathorn was out of view, then looked at Ashinin.* Perhaps. But there is something about you that haunts my mind and heart. *Her gaze went to the path.* I do not trust you, but I will hope that you prove yourself.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 4, 2005)

Brathorn walked back in. "You coming?" He then began a fast pace towards the Misty Mountains direction. He beckoned for them to come. There was a band of orcs. "Do you think we can get around them?" He looked at them. " Oh alright. Elendil!!!" He charged the band hacking and slashing any who came near.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 4, 2005)

*Blade sang, movements swift, swing and dodge. She looked to be dancing, graceful, but deadly. Ork heads found themselves rolling on the grass that now looked rather red. Just ahead and to the side, Brathorn fought with and killed several orks that had tried to come at him. She had no time to look for Ashinin, but she could feel that he was not far away. Hard breathing behind her caused her to spin around. The monster raised it's blade, planing to slash through the thin body in his way. She was able to leap to the side just as the jagged blade started to fall, only pausing to have the beast find that her sword had plunged deeply into where it's heart should be...*


----------



## Elendae (Aug 5, 2005)

*Sighing under his breath, Ashinin drew his broad sword and runs into battle, slicing an orc's arm and then it's throat. Seeing several orcs coming towards him, Ashinin points his sword at them and whispers,* _"Ruth fea, gurth anna."_ *Ashinin wavers as the orcs fall down with screams of pain, regaining himself, he quickly kills off the disabled orcs.*


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 5, 2005)

Brathorn sighed, _Another easy battle. _he continued onwards towards the mountains, curious about his speech, he fell back towards Ashinin. " Did you get that from the Nazgul? Or is it part of your family?" He shrugged and left him to ponder. Brathorn then came to a clearing, he kneeled to the ground. "There are no fresh tracks, we shall rest here tonight, unless you have anywhere else in mind." Raja, who had been behind the group for the whole trip, came bounding up in his normal, proudful walk. He cuddled up next to Brathorn and fell instantly asleep. " So...Who has the first watch?"


----------



## Elendae (Aug 5, 2005)

"I'll take the first watch, I don't like to get up very early anyways." *After saying this, Ashinin moved towards a large rock in the clearing and quickly scaled to the top.*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 5, 2005)

*Dulin had gathered some stray wood and things and now a fire burned warmly, though she had thought to hide the light by placing it in the bottom of a slight pit. Resting not far from the fire, she looked up to where Ashinin keep watch before letting her gaze wander over the clearing. The trees hid some of the stars, but from where they were, one could enjoy the view without being easily seen. Without looking at him...* "Brathorn? Now that we are heading away from the only place the ring might have been kept in safety... where dose our path now lead? Perhaps we should not go through the mountains, something about them worries me." *Her eyes locked on his now* "And what if our 'friend' should prove to have other things in mind then destroying the ring? For that matter, how do we not know he will vanish when we sleep?" *Voice low, it held a cold, worried tone*


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 5, 2005)

*Name:* Bucky Tumbletoe

*Gender/Race:* Male/Hobbit

*Age:* 48

*General Appearance:* Bucky is about 3 1/2 feet tall and has a nice round tummy. He has a full head of dark brown curly hair and a medium complextion. He has large, hairy feet ofcourse and seems to always wear a smile upon his face. He prefers wool clothing vs. cloth or leather, and colors in the blues and greens and LOTS of pockets. His cheeks are pudgy and often reddish, however, his fingers are quite nimble. He wears a should bag that is a sturdy water-resistant leather.

*Personality:* Bucky is a Hobbit that loves a challenge. This is particularly the main reason that trouble has always followed him. He is a fast talker and thinker. He praises wealth among everything else and will take chances to obtain it. Which has given him an unsavory reputation about The Shire. He can lift the moods of all around him and will make jokes even in the most dire of situations. For he has never truely faced his death and so takes such chances. 

*Skills:* This particular Hobbit is an expert at identifying and defeating almost any trap or lock with his masterwork lockpick set which he keeps so well hidden among his many pockets that he often has trouble remembering where he put them. He has learned to use his senses over and above that of a normal Hobbit and is unrivaled in the ways of stealth and pick-pocketing. He also is very knowledgable of coins, gems, jewelry and famed artifacts. He is excellent at thrown weapons and Archery. He prefers the use of a Bola to killing. 

*Possessions: *He has a water-resistant leather shoulder bag, a hidden masterwork lockpick kit, 2x- 50 foot lengths of elven rope, a waterskin and dried rations for a few days, 2 Bolas, 8 throwing knives. a leather coin purse with 250gp (the rest is hidden), a small whitling knife, a reed pipe, a small bag of Tobin leaf, flint and steel.

*History:* TBD

(No Fellowship can be without at least, one token Hobbit, If it doesnt work out what I post, I will edit for you.)

Bucky was out of breath, he had no idea that people moved so fast. It had been dreadfully difficult to follow them and yet stay hidden and secret. He ate his last ration and was very hungry. Tonight, he decided to plan a small raid. The kind that he alone could pull off. That night he would eat well he thought to himself. 

Diversions were his specialty and he thought this one was nothing less then a work of art. Within the crook of a tree branch, he nestled 3 large stones, and sacked them so they would not land at the same time. With a long piece of vine, he tied a small, fallen piece of wood. He wound the vine around the tree several times and tested how long it would take to unwind. When the wood unwound, it would swing, and hit the first of the three stones, and set the stones tumbling into the brush one at a time. He readied his diversion and silently stalked nearby their camp. He listened for the first stone drop. *thud* The woman elf stood up immediately, and the other 2 looked in its direction. *thud*. Weapons were drawn, and they moved from the fire light. The one in on the stone hopped down and moved up. *thud* The mean looking one together with his large cat rushed the bushes as the other two stayed in reserve. He slid across the ground to where their packs were and began fishing within them as quietly as he could. Finding food and other items he stuffed a piece of bread into his mouth as he sat down and began to examine the contents of their packs.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 5, 2005)

*oh! too fun!*

*As she waited for Brathorn to answer her, there was a sudden noise in the brush not far from their camp. She stood quickly to her feet and looked into the darkness, trying to think what this might be. Her ears sharp, listening for the slightest of sounds and not letting any go unnoticed. It was only a slight jingling that caused her to, in one swift, sudden and completely quiet movement, spin and stand now at where their bags were piled on the ground. The cool tip of her blade rested just under a round little chin and her voice was low and almost threatening.* "What do we have here? A little thief is it? Where did you come from!?"


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 5, 2005)

He munched on a piece of dried beef as he rummaged. What he thought was useful he set aside and what he did not want, he left inside the pack. He rubbed a juicy apple upon his tunic and as he did he felt something cool rub against his chin, ever so slightly. He immediately, dropped the apple and held up his hands but made no other movements. His voice was high pitched and he was truely somewhat surprised.

"Um...ahh..oh, were these _your_ packs? I didn't know. I just came over and saw the fire. I smelled some food and well." He smiled his best smile. The kind in which tamed enraged Kings. "Ohhh, ohh"... he started as the others made their way up to them. He stood with his hands still up. "Bucky Tumbletoe is me name. I swear I didn't eat much!" He exclaimed. "Surely you can not fault a lil guy like me for having at some food. As I said I saw no one here and well." he stopped suddenly and gulped as a large cat licked its lips at his eye level. "Nice kitty, heh." He said, not once did he lower his hands.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 5, 2005)

*A slight laugh could be heard though the blade remained at his neck.* "Yes my good Tumbletoe, these are our bags." *The sight of this little man, hands stretched above the curly head of hair and little round face trying to show what must be his best smile, was almost the oddest thing she could remember seeing. She was not about to feel sorry for him, not when he had decided to make such an interesting entrance into their camp. As Raja stood still, watching Bucky as though wishing he might try to run, she laughed again.* "It would appear that someone had better think twice about what they say and do. What sort of being are you, little one? And what are you doing out here?" *The others stood watching, weapons still at the ready, though the face of Brathorn showed some slight amusement.*


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 5, 2005)

He took the tip of his finger and touched the tip of her blade. "Ooo, sharp heh," he said as he skillfully sidestepped it, hands still in the air. "Well, there is no fooling you, no siree bobbers." He bent over, picked up the apple and bit into it. WIth his mouth full he said, "I knew the first time I saw you three that you were up to something. Yeppers I did. Bucky I says, those three look like they are going to find adventure. I was soo bored and so I decided to follow you. Before I knew it, my rations had run out. I forgot to bring enough and did not know where you were going. Well, thats not true, I do know where your going, well, carrying the ring and all, heh." Just like that he swallowed hard, dropped the apple and clamped his hands over his mouth with his eyes as big as saucers. He knew there would be no quick fix for that slip up.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 5, 2005)

Brathorn chuckled at the little hobbit, he was so amusing he couldn't help as laugh and give a piece of lembas to him. "Perhaps this will ease your hunger. And now now Raja.. You don't want to eat our guest. His smile then turned to a frown. " As we have an expert thief here..I will take the watch for tonight." He sat down and Raja began to pace Bucky. " We will continue on at dawn..I expect you to carry your weight for all the food you have eaten." He drew his sword and placed it at his side.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 5, 2005)

"And that he will, else he find that the food is not as easily gained as it has been." *She had lowered her sword yet still kept Bucky under close watch. What he had just said had her wondering.* "How long have you been following us and what do you know, little one?" *Her voice had a softer tone to it now, though her eyes flashed slightly.*


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 6, 2005)

Soething didn't feel right about this hobbit, Brathorn sheathed his sword but his eyes were painful to see, they were a twisted sort of bloodshot red and any fool who would try to come near him would be dead in a second. His eyes turned back and he pulled back out his sword and began to intimidate him. " I see you are not from around here, the dirt clumps on your clothes prove it. So where did you come from?"


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 7, 2005)

He looked at the man oddly. "Where do I come from? Did you hit your head? I have been on your trail since Rivendell if it matters to you. However, I think you will need my services before you know it." He moved over to the fire and warmed his hands.


----------



## Elendae (Aug 7, 2005)

*Emerging from the brush, Ashinin looked confused and agitated.* "Well there was nothing there..., oh hello, what do we have here?, a Hobbit." *Ashinin moved over beside Brathorn and studied the small being with annoyance and admiration. "Clever fellow here, but not something I like in a stranger."


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 7, 2005)

"Well, cleverness I be born with and I can not do anything bout that, however, the stranger part I can." He bows before Ash. "I am Bucky Tumbletoe of the Shire mylord, and I am at your service. What may I ask, are your names?" He said as he peered around with a smile.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 8, 2005)

"Well brumbly..Ehem I mean Bucky, my name is Brathorn. A Ranger of the Dunedain." He did not think it was good to say where he was from. " So who is next?" His ears pricked up and he drew his sword."Orcs are getting close and it is almost dawn, we should continue this conversation another time." Brathorn sheathed his sword and packed up. He began to walk away when he turned to Bucky. "Maybe you'd like to join us Master Tumbletoe?" He then cursed and made a violent gesture in midair. "Oh...Sorry but the orcs found our trail."


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (May 4, 2018)

Name: Atreyu (Given by Elrond) Grey-Leaf (The only name he ever knew)
Race: Half Elf (Elf leaning)
Weapons/Gear: initial leather armor, elvish bow arrows and swords, later gear and weapons of Imladris
Appearance: dark hair, violet eyes, tall and thin strong hands with nimble fingers, strong elvish features with human traits
Backstory: The half elf who would come to be called Atreyu began his life under the name Grey-Leaf. His parents were killed during a time when interracial coupling was heavily frowned upon. Grey-Leaf wondered around for several years until one night when he had a vision of Luthien who bade him to "Seek Star-Dome at Imladris". Upon arriving at Rivendell, Elrond gave him the name Atreyu and took him under his wing teaching him all manner of things. From elven magic and lore to fighting skills and tactics. Elrond had become as a father to Atreyu.


----------

